# 7HP Honda G300 Engine Problem



## Quailtail (Apr 18, 2009)

I have a Honda 7 HP G300 enging on my rototiller. Will not start unless the air cleaner is removed. It starts and then you can replace air cleaner and engine runs fine. Will restart fine when hot. Let it sit overnight and you have to do the air cleaner removal process. 

I have replaced the carb with a new one and replaced the air cleaner element which is an oil bath type.

This machine has never had a starting issue until this spring. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

make the air filter element isn't smothered in oil. if so ring it out real good, it should just have a light coat of oil. You may also try a new air filter without oil on it and see what happens

EDIT: Might also take an air hose to the paper filter and blow it out. could be clogged. if that's the case you would be better on replacing it.


----------



## Quailtail (Apr 18, 2009)

The air filter is an oil bath type filter. You put a small amount of oil in the filter housing, then there is a foam rubber insert that fits in the top of the other half of the filter assy. 

I replaced the foam insert as the old one was completely deteriated due to age. The motor had the same issue before I replaced the foam insert. Loosen the bolt that holds the complete air cleaner to the carb and it will start. 

I have not checked the compression. Could the engine be worn or perhaps an issue with the valves be causing this problem?


----------

